# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Αγορά αριθμού VoiP ή Δεύτερη γραμμή Nova?

## Voliminal

Θέλω να έχω ένα σταθερό νούμερο, το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει να χτυπήσει ποτέ σε σταθερό. Θα το βάλω σε μόνιμη εκτροπή σε κινητό.

Ο αριθμός θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για να δέχομαι κλήσεις.

Είδα τη λύση VoiP αριθμού και φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον, εφόσον παρέχεται η υπηρεσία της εκτροπής (δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω αν έχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι VoiP εκτροπή)

Όμως υπάρχει και η επιλογή να ζητήσω από Nova μια ακόμη γραμμή με μόνιμη εκτροπή.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι πιο συμφέρον και τεχνικά (αξιοπιστία :Wink:  αλλά και οικονομικά;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

> Θέλω να έχω ένα σταθερό νούμερο, το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει να χτυπήσει ποτέ σε σταθερό. Θα το βάλω σε μόνιμη εκτροπή σε κινητό.
> 
> Ο αριθμός θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για να δέχομαι κλήσεις.
> 
> Είδα τη λύση VoiP αριθμού και φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον, εφόσον παρέχεται η υπηρεσία της εκτροπής (δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω αν έχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι VoiP εκτροπή)
> 
> Όμως υπάρχει και η επιλογή να ζητήσω από Nova μια ακόμη γραμμή με μόνιμη εκτροπή.
> 
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι πιο συμφέρον και τεχνικά (αξιοπιστία αλλά και οικονομικά;
> ...


Αφού θα είναι μόνιμη εκτροπή σε κινητό, θα δεις τις χρεώσεις του κάθε παρόχου προς κινητά (είτε ανά λεπτό, είτε τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα) . Μετά θα υπολογίσεις πόσα λεπτά θα μιλάς κάθε μήνα και θα κρίνεις τι σε συμφέρει καλύτερα οικονομικά.

----------


## ariadgr

Bάλε modulus με 0,0599 € / λεπτό (ανά δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση)
3,60 € / ώρα
πόσες ώρες το μήνα θα είναι οι κλήσεις;

επίσης δεν χρειάζεται καν να το έχεις εκτροπή. μπορείς να βάλεις την εφαρμογή της modulus στο κινητό και να απαντάς δωρεάν από εκεί.

----------


## Voliminal

> Bάλε modulus με 0,0599 € / λεπτό (ανά δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση)
> 3,60 € / ώρα
> πόσες ώρες το μήνα θα είναι οι κλήσεις;


Στον πίνακα εδώ λέει /λεπτό χρέωση. Έχει αλλάξει;

Οι κλήσεις δεν μπορώ να πω πόσο θα είναι. 




> επίσης δεν χρειάζεται καν να το έχεις εκτροπή. μπορείς να βάλεις την εφαρμογή της modulus στο κινητό και να απαντάς δωρεάν από εκεί.


Ενδιαφέρον αυτό! Προυπόθεση να έχω καλό σήμα λογικά έτσι;

----------


## dimangelid

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό! Προυπόθεση να έχω καλό σήμα λογικά έτσι;


1) Καλό σήμα 4G/5G

2) Αρκετό όγκο δεδομένων κάθε μήνα

----------


## ariadgr

> Στον πίνακα εδώ λέει /λεπτό χρέωση. Έχει αλλάξει;


Πιο κατω λεει:
Η χρέωση γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο πραγματικής ομιλίας με στρογγυλοποίηση του δεύτερου δεκαδικού ψηφίου προς τα πάνω.

- - - Updated - - -




> 1) Καλό σήμα 4G/5G


ή wifi προφανώς

----------


## dimangelid

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ή wifi προφανώς


Σωστός!

----------

